# Casting & Now Blasting..Again!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Flats Action Continues
*
Lots of great fishing over the "split" with duck season closed the Monday after Thanksgiving. Capt. James Cunningham reported Blue Catfish on a feeding frenszy to 10Lbs. while searching for Redfish in the upper marshes. Capt. Chris Cady, Braden Proctor, and Trey Ross also reported hot and heavy Redfish action working mud/grass. We've got openings through New Years for wade and boat fishing trips, after that it will be February before we find anymore openings. If you're looking to do some "low and slow" Corky trips for Big Trout and Redfish, give us a shout.

*Duck Hunting *

Today marks the open of the 2nd Split of Duck season and also Sandhill Cranes. We've got a bunch of it going on this morning and all guides are reporting increased numbers of ducks building during the split. Redhead's are back and puddle ducks have been in solid numbers all season. Teal have shown up in full force with both Blue Wings and Greenwings calling the Seadrift area home.

Goose numbers are looking good on area roost ponds as well with guests taking double digits on hunts during the split in varying conditions.

We've got lots and lots of great hunting fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## smithadam (Dec 22, 2019)

castaway lodge !!


----------

